# w/ 10 sob vostroyans h/ £££ tau, chaos, dark eldar, eldar



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

*w/ sisters of battle h/ £££, chaos, dark eldar, eldar, ig*

I really wanna field a witchhunters army so i need to get anything witchuntery or sisters of battle

so 

troops 

pentint engines

cannoneses 

mainly want troops but most things welcome wether painted or not, really not bothered.


I have the following

IG:

3 missile teams - £8 - sold

basalisk (heavily primed white) - sold

1 sentinel (primed white plasma cannon and chainsaw) - sold

1 unbuilt demolisher (part from one the tracks which are built)

dark eldar:

14 kabalite warriors unbuilt 

26 kabalite warriors built (20 primed white) 

5 hellions (1 built and basically painted rest are unbuilt) 

raider (not primed few things snapped off but can be fixed) -
10 wyches (1 built rest unbuilt) 

CHAOS:

8 khorne berserkers (painted) - £9.50

1 kharn betrayer (painted) - £7

eldar:

eldar guardians 15 (built painted)

1 vyper (painted built)

3 of those jetbkes (built painted)

CODEXES:

tau codex (the back cover has been primed buy accident but nothing else) - offer

imperial guard codex (the back cover has been primed buy accident but nothing else) - offer

dark eldar (pretty much brand new) - offer


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

change everything about massive new wants


----------



## grail79 (Apr 2, 2010)

Are you still after sisters of battle?

i`ve got loads of them that i want to get rid off. i would gladly swap for dark eldar if they are the newer ones.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

yes would love to trade the dark eldar for sisters of batle! :laugh: been desperate for ages now got any exact numbers of the sisters of battle?and hopefully we can make a trade


----------



## huwbert98 (Apr 1, 2011)

O hai dan yh try getting a 1200 point army ready for my alieses campaign


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

yep hopefully


----------

